# Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, Bradley Center, Nov 3, 7:30 pm FSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Chicago Bulls have gotten off to slow starts each of the last three seasons and still made the playoffs, so there isn't a major concern yet. However, for a team that has championship aspirations, they would probably like to get their first win of the 2007-08 season in the books as soon as possible. 
The struggling Bulls (0-2) look to get on track Saturday when they visit the stumbling Milwaukee Bucks, who are trying to avoid their worst start in 31 years. 
Chicago is considered one of the favorites to contend for the Eastern Conference crown after returning the core group of players that lost to Detroit in the second round of the playoffs last season. 
The Bulls haven't looked too sharp, though, as they lost to Philadelphia 96-85 in Friday's home opener after falling to New Jersey 112-103 in overtime on Wednesday. Chicago made just 33-of-86 shots against the 76ers and is shooting 39 percent from the floor this season. 
"We're not playing the Chicago Bulls' way,'' said Andres Nocioni, who scored 15 points on Friday. "I don't know why. We practice really, really well. I think it's probably with the mind. We need to focus and try to play the way we play every year.'' 
Though the Bulls have made the playoffs each of the past three seasons, they've gotten off to some dismal starts. Last season, they won just three of their first 12 games, and in 2005-06 they won three of their first eight. In 2004-05, Chicago matched the 1967-68 franchise record with nine straight losses before rallying to reach the postseason. 
The Bulls try to get their first win against the Bucks, against whom they went 4-0 last season to sweep the season series for the first time since 1997-98. 
Ben Gordon scored a career-high 48 points in the Bulls' 126-121 overtime win at the Bradley Center on March 4, and averaged 30.8 points in four games against Milwaukee last season, his highest against any East opponent. 
Gordon led Chicago with 25 points on Friday after scoring a team-high 27 points in the season opener. 
Luol Deng had only 10 points on 4-of-12 shooting against the 76ers, but averaged 23.0 on 19-of-31 shooting in two games last season in Milwaukee. 
The Bucks (0-2) hope to get things turned around at the Bradley Center, where they've won their last four home openers. 
Milwaukee lost to Charlotte 102-99 on Friday after dropping Wednesday's season opener to Orlando 102-83. The Bucks have also opened 0-2 in 2002-03 and in 2000-01, but have not started a season with three straight losses since dropping a franchise record five in a row in 1976-77. 
"We are playing really hard this year," said Michael Redd, who scored 17 of his 21 points in the first half on Friday. "We are trying to take pride in our defense this year. Last year, we really struggled defensively." 
Redd scored 52 points in the loss to the Bulls in March, and his 38.0 points per game against Chicago last season was his highest against any opponent in 2006-07. 
Yi Jianlian, the No. 6 pick in the draft, was held to two points and four rebounds and didn't play in the fourth quarter against the Bobcats because of foul trouble. Yi fouled out in his debut Wednesday after getting nine points and three rebounds in 25 minutes. 


<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By MATT BECKER, STATS Writer&season2=2006 --><STYLE> td {font-family:Verdana;font-size:10px;color:#000000;} a.sag {font-family:Verdana;font-size:10px;color:#193682;} td.hr{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10px;color:#193682;font-weight:bold;background-color:#dddddd;} div.spacer {margin:1px;font-size:6px;} td.subMatchUp {font-family:Verdana;font-size:14px;color:#193682; font-weight:bold;} td.sched{font-family:Verdana;font-size:10px;color:#193682;} td.ch {color:#000000; font-family:verdana; font-size:10px; font-weight:bold;} td.inTxtB {color:#000000; font-family:verdana; font-size:10px; font-weight:bold; background-color:#dddddd;} td.inTxt {color:#000000; font-family:verdana; font-size:10px; font-weight:normal; background-color:#dddddd;}</STYLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><HR align=center width="75%" color=#193682 SIZE=2></TD></TR><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2007-08 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls - 2006</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>49 - 33 (.598)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>31 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 23</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Milwaukee Bucks - 2006</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 54 (.341)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 23</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 31</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season - 2006 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season - 2006 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>104.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.465</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.480</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>80</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>78</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>77</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>72</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>72</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>71</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redd, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>26.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Patterson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>81</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boykins, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogut, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Villanueva, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilyasova, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gadzuric, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Skinner, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greer, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Noel, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Markota, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Reiner, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Larry Krystkowiak</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.nba.com/games/20071103/CHIMIL/preview.html?nav=scoreboardhome


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If they dont get this one they could be looking at an 0-6 start with Toronto coming up and a trip through Texas. This game is huge, Mo needs to play more under control and Bogut needs to dominate the boards he did last night. We really need this one.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Im really starting to like Yi. The man can play.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Im really starting to like Yi. The man can play.


Just by watching this game, if the Bucks committed to running a pick n roll style offence thru Redd and Yi they would be just NASTY...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Im really starting to like Yi. The man can play.



Yes, he can. I was impressed. Not impressed with a lot of other stuff, but with Yi, yes. Played hard, nice soft shooting touch, did a lot of little things well.

Larry K has to get a few people to learn how to pass the ball to other people.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

narek said:


> Yes, he can. I was impressed. Not impressed with a lot of other stuff, but with Yi, yes. Played hard, nice soft shooting touch, did a lot of little things well.
> 
> Larry K has to get a few people to learn how to pass the ball to other people.



***cough*** Mo Williams ****cough****

This guy is a great ball player but he needs to become a facilitator. Until he learns how to do this they will not make the playoffs. Bogut has to stay out of foul trouble, from what i've seen of him he's played very good but needs more touches!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

bigdbucks said:


> ***cough*** Mo Williams ****cough****
> 
> This guy is a great ball player but he needs to become a facilitator. Until he learns how to do this they will not make the playoffs. Bogut has to stay out of foul trouble, from what i've seen of him he's played very good but needs more touches!


Bogut shoots over 50% for his career, would it really kill the bucks to get him 15-16 shots a game. As for Mo, he is starting to make me miss TJ a little more every day. What he did last year when the team was decimated by injuries was fine but he needs to play more under control.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

They gotta start using Yi in the post. Especially since they dont really have an interior game outside Bogut.....that way he can draw the defense and open it up a bit more for these outside shooters. Since i got a league pass preview, i've been checking the buck games for YI and man does Redd like to jack up shots


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Bogut shoots over 50% for his career, would it really kill the bucks to get him 15-16 shots a game. As for Mo, he is starting to make me miss TJ a little more every day. What he did last year when the team was decimated by injuries was fine but he needs to play more under control.


Yes, ironically TJ would be a better fit for the team right now than CharlieV, who's losing this PT to Yi.

Yi's really worked on his shot over the summer, and its paying off. a 7'1" guy who has a solid 20 foot jumper, can't go wrong with that. And he plays D too.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yes, ironically TJ would be a better fit for the team right now than CharlieV, who's losing this PT to Yi.
> 
> Yi's really worked on his shot over the summer, and its paying off. a 7'1" guy who has a solid 20 foot jumper, can't go wrong with that. And he plays D too.


And knows how to box out for rebounds!

In fairness, Charlie V's first two games off the bench were good. Both teams were hurt by the strange calls from Violet Palmner's crew. Missed some obvious stuff, and called a lot of phantom crap. Definately effected the flow of the game, much to the detriment of everyone watching!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I love Yi.


----------

